
New MacBook Pro with Touch ID sensor and OLED mini screen is coming soon - devNoise
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/10/new-macbook-pro-with-touch-id-sensor-and-oled-mini-screen-is-coming-soon/
======
devNoise
While I get the delay on refreshes, it seems like Apple should be able to push
out some speed bumps on more frequent basis. I still think the MacBook Pro
should have an RJ-45 port instead of having to buy a dongle. Use that extra
space to put a bigger battery in the thing. HDMI is not going anywhere and
think dropping that port is a mistake. Or is there a new AV port that is going
to take over our TVs?

